# tours  from vienna to budapest or prague



## nerodog (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi, been checking out two tour companies.. Royal Tours and Vienna sightseeing tours. Anybody have experience with either ? We are looking for an escorted tour day trip to either Prague or Budapest , depending on day and availability. Many thanks...


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 6, 2008)

I would take the train and see the cities on your own.  Both are easy to navigate.

There is also a hydrofoil down the Danube from Vienna to Budapest, but I don't think its schedule is workable for a day trip.  You can do a day trip to Bratislava, Slovakia down the Danube by hydrofoil as a day trip.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 6, 2008)

*hydrofoil*

The hydofoil is not nearly as interesting as you might expect and I would not consider it just as Carolianian indicated.  The train is doable and so is the drive- as i recall it is about 2 1/2 hours.  When i was there i took a tour from the timeshare in Budapest (Petnehazy).  It allowed plenty of time to see the highlights.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 6, 2008)

Both Prague and Budapest are VERY nice, easily to navigate cities.  And a lot cheaper than Vienna.

If you have only one day, you should choose between the two based on your interests:
Prague: Nice castle, beautiful old city square, some great photos, very nice Opera house (easy to get tickets), the Charles Bridge, earlier Effiel Tower, many Art Deco buildings, city of a thousand spirals

Budapest:  Beautiful Opera house (has tour as tickets are hard to get), multi-mineral (thermal)spas, cafes (coffee houses), Terror Museum, Statue Park, Andressy Ut & Franz Litz Ter.  Has onion domes.

See Rick Steves DVD on Budapest maded about 5 years ago.  That is how the city looked then.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 6, 2008)

Al Marks Tours specializes in opera tours to Budapest, Vienna, and Prague.  You will see operas and concerts in all three towns on one his tours. He has even had tours on Peter Dielmann river cruises as well as land tours.


----------

